# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Немного о религии

## Remarque

Ваня, помню, что не так давно обещал прокомментировать ваши комменты про священников. Я не забыл, просто не было особо свободного времени.

Вот вы привели пример богатого настоятеля Киево-Печёрской лавры, а на мой ответ, что не все священники такие, вроде и согласились, а вроде и нет. Вы же вроде любите статистику? Тогда и давайте поговорим о ней.

----------


## Remarque

Буду писать короткие посты.

Я погуглил ради интереса. На Украине более 10.000 православных священников. Предположим, что это правда. Итак, сколько богатых священников вы знаете лично? Давайте тогда сразу в цифрах, ладно, хотя бы примерно? 10, 20, 50?

----------


## Remarque

В общем, периодически в новостях мелькают какие-либо разоблачения про священников. Критики православия обычно ссылаются на эти конкретные примеры. Но ведь их же в цифрах не так уж и много?

----------


## Remarque

Так сколько богатых священников из 10.000 вы знаете лично, а, Ваня? Хотя бы одного-единственного процента дотянете?)

----------


## Remarque

И ежу понятно, что в любом более-менее обеспеченном месте найдутся приживальщики, всякого сорта карьеристы. В том числе и в церквях. И в монастырях.

----------


## Remarque

Тем более, в таком богатом месте, как Киево-Печёрская лавра. Да, они там есть. И что из этого? В любом более-менее крупном коллективе они найдутся. Даже среди атеистов. Вы согласны с этим, да, Ваня?

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, вы же наверняка себе представляете, каким образом обычно подают новости, да? Сообщают обычно лишь то, что вызывает относительно большой ажиотаж среди масс.

----------


## Remarque

Вот писать про богатого священника вызовет интерес и негодование, а то, что какой-нибудь бедный священник в глубокой провинции ведёт праведную жизнь, это никому особо не интересно. Вы про него и не узнаете.

----------


## Remarque

Это справедливо или нет? Можно ли назвать такой подход хотя бы относительно объективным?

----------


## Remarque

Вот я знаю очень хорошего священника в городе Торопец. У него многодетная семья. Вся его жизнь на виду. Ну нет у него никаких крупных сумм, нет дорогих автомобилей. 
Про него же в новостях не напишут, не так ли? Поезжайти и лично проверьте, как живёт семья этого священника, чтобы убедиться, что есть и среди священников достойные люди.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, а теперь всё-таки и к вам вопросы)

У вас в квартире уже бывали тараканы? Вы считаете допустимым их травить? А вдруг им тоже больно?) 

Что там с микробами? А вдруг и они в той или иной мере ощущают боль? Страшно подумать, сколько миллионов-миллиардов микробов вы ежедневно убиваете, моя руки) Может, вы там из любви к братьям наименьшим перестанете уничтожать бедных микробов?

13 октября 1972 года уругвайская студенческая команда по регби летела через Анды для участия в товарищеском матче в Сантьяго. Самолёт FH-227 потерпел крушение в условиях высокогорья вблизи границы Чили с Аргентиной. После двух недель голода и лишений, не располагая никакими запасами продовольствия, группа выживших приняла решение есть замёрзшие тела погибших с целью выживания. Они были спасены спустя 72 дня. 

Ваня, вы их оправдываете? Как бы вы поступили на их месте? Сдаётся мне, что очень многие веганцы не выдержали бы в таком экстремальном случае и тоже бы съели своих мёртвых товарищей.

----------


## June

> Не нужно так же забывать о том, что на небе будет больше радости за одного раскаявшегося  грешника, чем за 99 праведников.


 Remarque, по вашему, убить человека и раскаяться лучше, чем прожить жизнь праведника?

----------


## Remarque

Нет, но ведь убийство убийству рознь. Во время войны, например, не осуждается убийство врага, пришедшего с мечом к мирным жителям. 

Бывают ещё случаи, когда один из близнецов в утробе матери начинает высасывать все жизненные соки у другого. Если его не остановить, то он убьёт своего брата.

----------


## jozh

> Да, православие - единственно правильное из всех конфессий.


 У вас блокировка разума. Я уже привел непреодолимое доказательство противоположного, в отношении всех разновидностей христианства, а вы продолжаете бездоказательно дудеть в ту же дуду... Грусть-печаль...

----------


## June

> Нет, но ведь убийство убийству рознь.


 Но почему нет, Remarque? Вы же только что утверждали, что на небе будет больше радости за раскаявшегося грешника?

----------


## Remarque

Это не мои слова, а из Библии. Если убийца искренне раскаялся, то он будет прощён. Но это не означает, что всем можно убивать друг друга без всякого повода.

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, да ладно, можете удалять) Ёж у меня в пожизненном игноре, уж без обид. Его комменты просто пролистываю, не читая. Вики вы обычно цитируете, когда описываете то или иное расстройство. Просто у нас в универе был запрет на ссылки из википедии для всех письменных работу ввиду не особой серьёзности сайта. Нашёл для себя интересный сериал. Но в этот раз не с пиратского сайта, так что можете быть спокойны) Сяду за его просмотр. Тему уже давно можно было закрыть.

----------


## June

> Это не мои слова, а из Библии. Если убийца искренне раскаялся, то он будет прощён. Но это не означает, что всем можно убивать друг друга без всякого повода.


 Возможно, слова из Библии, я не проверял. Но выбор такой религии (или такой её трактовки), в которой лучше сделать гадость и раскаяться, чем не делать гадости, ваш собственный?

Там ещё есть забавный момент. Некий гражданин по имени Авраам услышал голос, приказавший ему убить своего сына Исаака (возможно, он наблюдал и зрительные галлюцинации). Авраам повиновался этому голосу и реально пошёл убивать сына, и этот поступок оценивается как положительный. Как вы относитесь к этому фрагменту, учитывая, что около 1% населения земли страдает шизофренией? Спасибо.

----------


## jozh

> Ёж у меня в пожизненном игноре.


 Позиция страуса, прячущего голову в песок и продолжающего оттуда нести чушь. Либо ваша вера - предельная и абсолютная истина - тогда вам нечего бояться каких-то там ежей, либо это просто глупая игра. Тем, что вы не отвечаете на мои вопросы, вы просто доказываете второе. Вам есть что скрывать в вашей предельной и абсолютной истине? Тогда это не истина.

----------


## jozh

> Некий гражданин по имени Авраам услышал голос, приказавший ему убить своего сына Исаака (возможно, он наблюдал и зрительные галлюцинации). Авраам повиновался этому голосу и реально пошёл убивать сына, и этот поступок оценивается как положительный. Как вы относитесь к этому фрагменту, учитывая, что около 1% населения земли страдает шизофренией? Спасибо.


 Зря вы задали этот вопрос. У верующих давно существует методичка, как на него отвечать. Вам просто сейчас процитируют эту методичку. Задавайте лучше те вопросы, на которые нет утвержденных ответов. Пусть ваш собеседник думает своей головой. Скорее всего он откажется и позорно сбежит, прикрывшись какой-нибудь подходящей цитатой. Например "Не мечите бисер перед свиньями".

----------


## Remarque

> Возможно, слова из Библии, я не проверял. Но выбор такой религии (или такой её трактовки), в которой лучше сделать гадость и раскаяться, чем не делать гадости, ваш собственный?
> 
> Там ещё есть забавный момент. Некий гражданин по имени Авраам услышал голос, приказавший ему убить своего сына Исаака (возможно, он наблюдал и зрительные галлюцинации). Авраам повиновался этому голосу и реально пошёл убивать сына, и этот поступок оценивается как положительный. Как вы относитесь к этому фрагменту, учитывая, что около 1% населения земли страдает шизофренией? Спасибо.


 Наверное, нужно пояснить, что убийцы редко искренне раскаиваются. Просто и у них тоже есть возможность спастись. А вот настоящих праведников совсем мало. Все в той или мере грешны, соответственно, справедливо, чтобы каждый человек любой грех мог бы искупить, в том числе и убийство.
Могу предположить, что в случае с раскаившемся грешником радости хотя бы по той причине больше, что никто от него не ожидает раскаяния по сравнению с теми же праведниками. Здесь прямая аналогия с притчей о блудном сыне, когда он всё-таки вернулся к отцу, осознав всю свою вину по отношению к нему, предложив себя уже не в качестве сына, а в качестве простого слуги. А отец обрадовался ему, приняв, как сына, и забыв о его плохом отношению к нему прежде.

В случае с Авраамом Бог лишь проверял его верность. Он же вовремя сам остановил Авраама.

----------


## jozh

Ваня, извините меня, если мое присутствие мешает вашему общению с Ремарком. Он, судя по всему, готовится сбежать, но вы можете попытаться пообщаться с ним через личку, если вам это нужно. Но учтите, что этот человек боится отстаивать свои истины публично. Какие-то странные у него истины...

----------


## June

Remarque, хорошо, что вы в последнем посте акцентировали внимание именно на раскаянии за совершённое преступление. А то я грешным делом подумал, что вы таким образом оправдываете совершение новых, дабы на небе было чему порадоваться.

По поводу готовности убить сына под влиянием голосов: я, как человек нерелигиозный, не уверен в правдивости этой истории. Но вот в чём я уверен: существуют психически больные люди, они совершают убийства - вспомните случай Андреаса Лубица, хотя это лишь капля в море. Психически больные люди иногда слышат голоса и созерцают галлюцинации, кстати, не только при шизофрении. И существует религия, которая одобряет готовность убить под влиянием голосов. И вот это сочетание фактов мне не сильно нравится. И вопрос мой был именно о вашем отношении к влиянию такой религии на психически больных людей. Даже если предположить, что есть справедливый Бог, Андреаса он не остановил, и трупов было намного больше, чем один.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, хорошо, что вы в последнем посте акцентировали внимание именно на раскаянии за совершённое преступление. А то я грешным делом подумал, что вы таким образом оправдываете совершение новых, дабы на небе было чему порадоваться.
> 
> По поводу готовности убить сына под влиянием голосов: я, как человек нерелигиозный, не уверен в правдивости этой истории. Но вот в чём я уверен: существуют психически больные люди, они совершают убийства - вспомните случай Андреаса Лубица, хотя это лишь капля в море. Психически больные люди иногда слышат голоса и созерцают галлюцинации, кстати, не только при шизофрении. И существует религия, которая одобряет готовность убить под влиянием голосов. И вот это сочетание фактов мне не сильно нравится. И вопрос мой был именно о вашем отношении к влиянию такой религии на психически больных людей. Даже если предположить, что есть справедливый Бог, Андреаса он не остановил, и трупов было намного больше, чем один.


 В любом случае, не совсем уместно ссылаться на Ветхий Завет. Он был написан для людей другого времени с совершенно иными представлениями о нравственности. В Библии же ясно сказано, что вот вам Новый Завет, следуйте ему. Соответственно, православные ориентируются в жизни именно на него, в основном на Евангелие, а там и близко нет ничего подобного, что написано в Ветхом.
В Ветхом Завете ясно сказано "глаз за глаз", а в Новом - "да любите друг друга". Разница налицо.
 Ветхой Завет для христиан в первую очередь ценен лишь как историческое чтиво. Но иудеи живут именно по нему, делая упор на всякие детали, кои для христиан стали пережитком прошлого.

----------


## Remarque

> Да ладно, ребята... Нравится Remarque'у єта тема. Видимо, помагает, ему во многом. Все же лучше, чем многие другие штуки...
> 
> Еще вот Remarque не грубиян... Может даже благодаря религиозности... Єто однозначно хорошая черта...
> 
> Хотелось бьі, раз уж все так, чтоб стремление к исполнению заповедей становилось безкомпромиснее... Чтоб не бьіло таких штук, как... "предложение о подделке доплома априори не является грехом"  или "Просмотр фильмов вряд ли можно однозначно назвать кражей. Я же фильм не ворую, а просто им пользуюсь".  Чуть больше критического мьішления в вопросах, не касающихся религии... Не спрашивайте, как єто возможно... Я не знаю. ) Может, можно применить какие-то заповеди для достижения єтих целей... ) Может, чуть больше сдержанности... )
> 
> В общем, Remarque...! Развивайте свои положительньіе качества и вовремя реагируйте, когда Вас черт дергает, что-то такое сказать или сделать (пиратский фильм посмотреть, диплом предложить подделать или начитаться любимьіх СМИ).  И не бойтесь обидеть хозяев в гостях...! Проявляйте твердость! ) Она тут положительная. И если Богом окажется не Саваоф, а Кришна - Вам зачтется.


 Ваня, думаю, вы согласитесь, что тоже передёргиваете в своих убеждениях в тех или иных вопросах) Оптимальный вариант для нас обоих - это золотая середина. 

Веганцы/веганы тоже порой пускаются в крайности. 


Веганцы уморили голодом младенца 

Молодые родители кормили новорожденного малыша преимущественно соевым молоком и поили яблочным соком. Из-за плохого питания ребенок погиб.  
Американка Джейд Сандерс и ее супруг Лемонт Томас — убежденные последователи веганства (крайне строгого вегетарианства).

Молодые родители кормили новорожденного малыша преимущественно соевым молоком и поили яблочным соком. Из-за плохого питания полуторамесячный ребенок, весивший 1600 граммов, скончался.

Верховный суд Атланты (штат Джорджия) семейную пару виновными в том, что они уморили голодом собственное дитя.

Адвокаты семейной пары построили защиту на утверждении, что родители, у которых умерший малыш был первенцем, пытались дать ему все самое лучшее, приучая к «здоровому образу жизни». Также защита заявила, Сандерс и Томас до последнего момента не осознавали, что ребенку что-то угрожает.

Однако обвинитель Майк Карлсон сказал присяжным в своей речи: «Они не поборники здорового образа жизни. Они — убийцы маленьких детей!»

Совещание жюри присяжных продолжалось в течение 7 часов и завершилось вердиктом: виновны. Это автоматически означает для Сандерс и Лемонта пожизненное тюремное заключение, передает РИА Новости.

----------


## Burlesque

*jozh*, мне только одно интересно – вам-то это зачем? В смысле, зачем вам его аргументы и попытки отстаивать свои истины? Вы же в любом случае не измените своих убеждений. А он – своих. Так зачем вам читать бред вроде этого:



> православие - единственно правильное из всех конфессий


 


> В случае с Авраамом Бог лишь проверял его верность.


 Нечего себе, проверочка на верность. Это вообще нормально для православных, когда голоса в голове побуждают их принести в жертву кого-нибудь из родственников?)

----------


## jozh

> В любом случае, не совсем уместно ссылаться на Ветхий Завет.


 Шикарное утверждение! А вы знаете, СКОЛЬКО раз сам Христос и евангелисты ссылаются на Ветхий Завет?! Да идите вы нафиг, ребята! Это всего лишь историческое чтиво! Remarque сказал!))))
Вот вам простейшее размышление: Ветхий Завет это ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ, что ЛЕГИТИМИЗИРУЕТ самого Христа! А иначе как вообще объяснить, КТО он такой, откуда взялся и зачем нужен?



> В Ветхом Завете ясно сказано "глаз за глаз", а в Новом - "да любите друг друга". Разница налицо.


 Разумеется, разница налицо. Сначала бог творит дичайший геноцид по религиозному признаку всех "неправильно верующих". Причем, намного более масштабный геноцид, чем творил Гитлер (в пересчете на тогдашнее малочисленное население), а потом - оппаньки! "Любите друг друга!" Это называется - переобулся в прыжке. И кем же надо быть, чтобы верить в такое? Православные, как вам это удается?

----------


## jozh

del

----------


## jozh

Цитата Сообщение от Burlesque 



> jozh, мне только одно интересно – вам-то это зачем? В смысле, зачем вам его аргументы и попытки отстаивать свои истины?


 Мне интересен феномен веритофобии. Я его изучаю.
Remarque не отстаивает "свои истины". Он их раз за разом только декларирует. Я все жду, что он тоже это заметит.

----------


## tempo

jozh, изучаете феномен или его аватарку? )
Меня вот всегда удивляло желание некоторых людёв всеми пятью конечностями держаться за шоры, или кусать покусившегося на целостность поводка ))

----------


## jozh

> jozh, изучаете феномен или его аватарку? )
> Меня вот всегда удивляло желание некоторых людёв всеми пятью конечностями держаться за шоры, или кусать покусившегося на целостность поводка ))


 Не понял, о какой аватарке речь)
Про шоры Веллер гениально написал! Подтверждается во всех мельчайших деталях. Видимо, такая "слепая зона" в сознании.

----------


## tempo

Под аватаркой (представителем) феномена я и имею, и введу,  Ремаркуе

----------


## Burlesque

> Мне интересен феномен веритофобии. Я его изучаю.
> Remarque не отстаивает "свои истины". Он их раз за разом только декларирует. Я все жду, что он тоже это заметит.


 За боязнью знать правду стоит ещё более глубинный страх – смерти. Религия в этом случае играет роль психоактивного средства, вызывающего зависимость. А людям свойственно оберегать любую свою зависимость от всех видов правды. Поэтому Remarque никогда ничего не заметит, ему не даст это сделать его разум, защищающий ̶в̶е̶р̶у̶ зависимость.

----------


## culexus



----------


## jozh

> За боязнью знать правду стоит ещё более глубинный страх – смерти. Религия в этом случае играет роль психоактивного средства, вызывающего зависимость. А людям свойственно оберегать любую свою зависимость от всех видов правды. Поэтому Remarque никогда ничего не заметит, ему не даст это сделать его разум, защищающий ̶в̶е̶р̶у̶ зависимость.


 Ты права! Когда я исследовал в себе эту изнурительную потребность в
религии, то не обнаружил в ней ничего, кроме многократно
видоизмененного страха. Ни-че-го-шень-ки там больше нет! И когда был
потрясен полной бесплодностью нескольких десятилетий, проведенных в
этом страхе, то сбросил его с себя одним усилием! Хвастаться не
хорошо, я знаю!) А так – семь лет в церковь как на работу оттрубил…
Даже мурашки по спине бежали в момент пресуществления св. даров. Это
максимальное мое достижение))) Заплатил за него, правда, около 80-ти
тысяч (суммарные пожертвования за все годы), но освобождение   того
стоило!)

----------


## Wasted

> Ты права! Когда я исследовал в себе эту изнурительную потребность в
> религии, то не обнаружил в ней ничего, кроме многократно
> видоизмененного страха. Ни-че-го-шень-ки там больше нет! И когда был
> потрясен полной бесплодностью нескольких десятилетий, проведенных в
> этом страхе, то сбросил его с себя одним усилием! Хвастаться не
> хорошо, я знаю!) А так – семь лет в церковь как на работу оттрубил…
> Даже мурашки по спине бежали в момент пресуществления св. даров. Это
> максимальное мое достижение))) Заплатил за него, правда, около 80-ти
> тысяч (суммарные пожертвования за все годы), но освобождение   того
> стоило!)


 
Бгагагага, ты ещё и считал свою десятину?)))

----------


## tempo

... Учет и контроль — вот главная экономическая задача каждого Совета рабочих, солдатских и крестьянских депутатов ...
(c)
 :Wink:

----------


## Wasted

> ... Учет и контроль — вот главная экономическая задача каждого Совета рабочих, солдатских и крестьянских депутатов ...
> (c)


 
О, даааааааа. Ведь производить, кроме оружия, так и не научились.

----------


## tempo

Контггеволюция, батенька, однако победила...
Но мы поднимем гордо и смело
Молот и крест за рабочее дело!

----------


## Unity

В конечном счёте, все земные религии, независимо от эры и культуры, породивших их, были брошены только на одно. 
Помочь человеческому разуму отбросить привычку к вечному страданию. Устранить Идею "Обо разделении" Человека и природы, Человека с Богом - и тем даровать покой. Пожизненно. 
Но позже многие религии выродились в Шоу или Бизнес, утратив первоначальный курс в силу слабости и развращённости людей-преемников базовых традиций. Так образуются бессмысленные экзотерические "учения", кои сохраняют все наши терзания и порабощают "паству" в качестве работа скота для синтеза пожертвований; и эзотерические группки, кои бережно хранят - изначальные рецепты "взлома" алгоритмов/кода собственной нервной системы, дабы утопать "в блаженстве", неге, вечной экзальтации. Лично, субъективно и эгоистично - и плевать на мир, объятый огнём бессознательности. 
Стоит полагать, ситуацию изменит приход "нового мессии", экого "Антихриста", коий вновь вернёт всея человечество к Истинному Знанию. 
Самих же себя.

----------

